# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Bees for sale

## Bill

We should have 2 or maybe 3 nuc. size colonies for sale. What is the best way to advertise these? Also what should we charge for them?

----------


## Trog

Whereabouts are you?  There are plenty of folk looking for bees but if they've any sense they'll buy locally so if you say where you are, you may well get people homing in on you pretty fast!

----------


## POPZ

Bill - welcome to the forum. Keep up the questions, tell us where you live and enjoy some of the discussions we have here. POPZ

----------


## Derek Uchman

Here comes the first person homing in on you! I'm a beginner, living in Angus, and looking for a couple of nucs. Could you supply more details, please?

----------


## Jimbo

Hi Bill,

You will get a lot of interest in your bees as there is a large shortage. Most associations are trying to provide bees for the influx of new members. You need to be careful when selling bees as there are some areas in Scotland that are still Varroa free so if your bees have varroa you do not want to be selling them to somebody in a varroa free area. There is also some groups in Scotland trying to establish native black bees and have started conservation programmes again you need to be careful that your bees are not foreign imports that end up near these areas. It is easy to get a check on how native your bees are by sending a sample of about 30-50 bees for morphometric measurement. I can arrange this for you if interested.

Jimbo

----------


## jschidley1972

> We should have 2 or maybe 3 nuc. size colonies for sale. What is the best way to advertise these? Also what should we charge for them?


 Hi there yes I think location would be great I am an amatuer bee keeper and stuggling to get a nuc..

----------


## xanthemara

Do you still have any bees for sale.  I live in North Ayrshire and like the other poster am having difficulty obtaining bees.

----------

